
Open Access is not a Panacea, even if it’s Radical - sixtyfourbits
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3628326
======
kelnos
Panacea or not, open access should be table stakes for the entire academic
publishing system. Especially for the result of work that's funded with public
money.

~~~
pessimizer
Open access isn't a panacea, it's a baseline. The more cool stuff you can
build on top of it, the better. Open access brings the opportunity for
everyone to take a shot at annotating, organizing, and filtering knowledge.

------
alexfromapex
I'm sensing some sort of agenda here possibly? Also the irony of only showing
the abstract made me laugh a little.

~~~
UnbugMe
This is SSRN - arXiv for social sciences. You can download the full text of
the paper if you click.

The paper, I think, makes a more interesting claim than you give it credit
for: those areas that can afford scholarly work tend to make use of free
resources the most. Based on this work, it is possible that open access alone
is not enough to give poorer universities, etc. the access to scholarly work.

It's not clear what "agenda" you think the paper has. It seems like an
interesting piece of work.

~~~
mistrial9
> those areas that can afford scholarly work tend to make use of/ABUSE free
> resources the most ??

oohhh, this is ringing some bells right now

~~~
UnbugMe
How is it abuse? These resources have no marginal cost to produce and their
creators generally want as much use as possible (think pre-prints, open access
course material, ...). However, less well researched individuals (commonly
found in poorer areas) are simply not aware of these resources.

If a data scientist at Google uses R instead of SAS (or some other proprietary
statistical computing language) while a data scientist at a non-profit is
forced to use SAS because of organizational constraints there is no abuse.

------
sradman
It always struck me as odd this three-sided arrangement where academics give
away their copyright to journal publishers and their employers turn around and
license the journals in bulk. Who thought this was a good idea to begin with?
I see no easy way to unwind this mess now.

------
mindfulhack
Knowledge should be free.

